# 40 gallon breeder, 20 gallon tall



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

40 gallon:

5 Tiger Barbs
2 Green Tiger Barbs
2 Albino Tiger barbs
4 Clown Loaches
8 Cardinal Tetras
4 Penguin Tetras
3 Kuhli Loaches
15? Amano Shrimp
1 Bamboo Shrimp
1 Siamese Algae Eater





20 gallon tall:

4 Cherry Barbs
5 Albino Glowlight Tetras
3 African Dwarf Frogs
2 Amano Shrimp


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice setup you got there!!!i have 6 tiger barbs and 2 albinos in my 50 gallon...how are the loaches doing???size?im sure that you are aware that they get very big...(12 in.)
what filter(s) do you have on the 40???

nice setup


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

On the 40, i have a eheim classic canister for a 60 gal and a penguin sponge filter in the back. 

The loaches are good, obviously i would like to have them in a bigger tank right now. I dont believe they have become stunted yet, iv'e heard there is or can be health ramifications to having them in the smaller tank. Though in my experince, we had a similar 40 gallon with a loach pair that lived to be almost 40 when i was a child, growing no longer than 5 inches. Of course that is not ideal and i plan on moving them in the near future . But for now they are happy and healthy.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

wow..looks nice.it's an aquatic jungle...


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey beautiful tank, what plants you have in the 40g?


----------

